# Any recordings of Mravinsky Conducting Tchaikovsky's Early Symphonies?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Of course Mravinsky's recordings of 4-6 in both Stereo and Mono (5 & 6) are legendary, and he also recorded them later. I don't think I have ever seen recordings, live or otherwise of Mravinsky conducting symphonies Nos. 1-3. 

I need to dig out my Brilliant Classics Tchaikovsky box, it included a bunch of live historical recordings when I get home.

Anyone know of recording of Mravinsky conducting Symphonies Nos. 1 - 3, whether in a live or studio recording?

Thanks.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I seriously doubt Mravisnky has ever performed #1-3. There are many studio/live recordings of #4-6 that have survived and most bootlegs have been released commercially, but there is not a single one of #1-3. That is a pity, but he probably never performed them.


----------

